# Visit 25 bars



## mountain5 (May 22, 2008)

I moved to Austin a year ago and haven't gotten out very much or met any people. It's easy for me to stay home because I don't have anyone to go out with. If I have a place to write about what happens every night, for people who understand what I'm going through, I think I'll have more motivation. I'd really like to do 100 places, but that will take months, and I want to keep it to a manageable number for now.

The reasons I'm focusing on bars and clubs are that those give me the most anxiety, it's what people my age are "supposed" to do to socialize, and there's a (very small) chance I might get to talk to some single women. I don't like to drink very much, actually. Hopefully I'll have my first report tomorrow night.


----------



## mountain5 (May 22, 2008)

*Tuesday, March 20, 2012
Trip #001: Canary Roost*

This is a karaoke bar in my neighborhood. It was a lot nicer on the inside than I expected. There were a few groups there, but there was plenty of room at the bar. It was a little louder than I would have liked, but it is a karaoke bar. There wasn't really anything for me to do here, but I stayed for a few songs before I went home. I would go back here if I had someone to go with.


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

Nice job! Looking forward to reading about the rest. You can do it!


----------



## mountain5 (May 22, 2008)

Thank you :yes


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Good stuff. I wonder why I didn't think of this before!


----------



## pjb77 (Sep 28, 2010)

Good idea. I have read about this sort of thing on here before. Doing something different everyday. It's something I have considered doing. I have wondered why go to a bar though when I don't really drink...


----------



## mountain5 (May 22, 2008)

pjb77 said:


> Good idea. I have read about this sort of thing on here before. Doing something different everyday. It's something I have considered doing. I have wondered why go to a bar though when I don't really drink...


Well, I'm kind in the same boat, going to a bar isn't something that's much "fun" for me. But I think it's important to explore and get the lay of the land wherever you live, especially for social anxiety people.


----------



## mountain5 (May 22, 2008)

*Tuesday, March 27, 2012
Trip #002: Canary Hut
*
This is another karaoke bar close to where I live, I think it has the same owners as the other bar I went to. I was pretty nervous all of a sudden getting ready to go in, I always feel like someone is going to cause me trouble or say something to make me stick out. I was just going to say that I was waiting for someone, if anyone asked.

The interior wasn't bad, unlike the other place most of the seats were at the bar. The songs were more interesting tonight. I think I prefer this place over the other one. By my count, there were about 15 guys and 3 girls. I couldn't think of any way that I would want to start a conversation with someone. I thought I would stay for 1 or 2 songs, but I stayed for 3.


----------



## tiredgal (Mar 30, 2012)

Why not join a club in which you can do things you actually enjoy (rather than something you don't) and also meet people who like the same thing- which would increase your opportunity to meet women you would like. Austin has all sorts of hiking clubs and outdoor spots. I'm guessing by your profile pic that you like outdoor sports. Why not join a rock climbing or urban hike group? Summer is coming on, and Austin has some of the best swimming holes around town- what a better way to spend your time than in a bar! The Alamo Drafthouse has nights to dress up and sing along- look at their calendar and see if there is something there you like. Paddle at Town Lake, hang out at Barton Springs, go watch the bats, etc. Here are a list of hiking clubs:
http://hiking.meetup.com/cities/us/tx/austin/?allGroups=true


----------



## mountain5 (May 22, 2008)

Hi, thanks for giving suggestions.

I really don't enjoy outdoor sports or hiking very much (I should change my avatar). I'm already involved in several group activities and hobbies. I've been doing Meetup.com for a while but I've been disappointed by most of the events I attended (too many older people, or just having nothing in common with anyone).

Anyway, I know it's been slow going but I'll continue to make progress on this thread.


----------



## LukeT (Mar 31, 2012)

please keep up post it!
although I think you need to refine your goal
it should say:

"Go to 25 bars and speak with at least one person in each"

otherwise you might end up going to the 25 bars without never spoken to anyone, which I think is your real goal.

cheers!


----------



## woot (Aug 7, 2009)

Agreed, hit up 25 bars, and talk with one person, not counting the cute girl behind the bar


----------



## DAM71392 (Jan 28, 2012)

nice


----------



## mountain5 (May 22, 2008)

I haven't forgotten about this, I've just been very busy and I have a hard time setting priorities. I'm also trying to get to bed earlier (10pm at the latest), because sleep deprivation is one of my other problems. Sorry to keep y'all waiting.


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

mountain5 said:


> I haven't forgotten about this, I've just been very busy and I have a hard time setting priorities. I'm also trying to get to bed earlier (10pm at the latest), because sleep deprivation is one of my other problems. Sorry to keep y'all waiting.


No worries. As long as you're still with it, I'll still be rooting for ya 

I agree with the talk to someone idea as well.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Way to go! I'm interested in seeing how this comes out.


----------



## mountain5 (May 22, 2008)

I just went to my next target...I backed out after I got there, unfortunately . It was late and it just felt like it would be a bad idea tonight. I'll plan to go there again before 10pm on another weekday.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

keep it up. keep us posted


----------



## mountain5 (May 22, 2008)

*Thursday, April 12, 2012
Trip #003: Uncle Billy's*

I didn't plan on going here, but I ended up here with a few guys I know and I had a good time getting to know them better. I've never been here before so I'm going to count it on this thread.


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

mountain5 said:


> *Thursday, April 12, 2012
> Trip #003: Uncle Billy's*
> 
> I didn't plan on going here, but I ended up here with a few guys I know and I had a good time getting to know them better. I've never been here before so I'm going to count it on this thread.


Yay! :boogie I'm glad you had a good time


----------



## mountain5 (May 22, 2008)

I'm thinking of "rebooting" on this goal. I'll set up my list of what 25 bars I want to visit and what dates and times. I'll even set a goal to talk to one stranger each time, even though my brain is telling me that's a _really bad_ idea. When I get started I'll edit my original post to track my progress.


----------



## UgShy (Mar 6, 2012)

Cool thread man. Looking forward to the updates


----------

